# Has Anyone Else Noticed This?



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.

What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl. 

Just wondering if it's me or what? Does anyone who has switched have the same problem? I've also noticed that my sts. are not quite as nice either. But, I sure do love the fact that continental is faster for me, and my elbow & shoulder no longer bother me either.

Kim


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I always knit English and have no intention of every changing.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I plan to stick with English style too. I have tried to learn continental, but just don't find it fun and relaxing like English style. I do it for fun, not for speed, now I am glad I never switched, I don't need more frustration.


----------



## mamawbearx5 (Feb 7, 2013)

I can do English, but I don't like to for the same reason. My stitches are to tight and there seems to be a twist to them that just doesn't look good to me. So, I will continue to throw. I have been knitting for 41 years.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I've always knit continental and have no intention of changing. 

Do you wind the yarn around the fingers of your left hand in some fashion? I usually use a size or 2 smaller needles than what the pattern calls for. 

I'm sure others will weigh in on this one 

Good luck.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I do English also. Everytime I've tried to knit Continental my stitches are much too uneven. I think probably the way you originally learned is the best to stick with. I've been knitting for 60 years and I've just come to accept I'm slower throwing, but the knitting comes out so much better.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

When I knitted the English way my tension was tighter. Continental or combined as I now prefer knitting produces a looser tension. I can knit for hours on end and have no hand strain or shoulder etc stiffness. I broke my wrist a year ago and that didn't affect me knitting while it was healing. 

You might find threading the yarn through your left hand differs as you knit and this causes uneven tension. My purling is the combined method yet when I try purling continental my tension goes to pot. I cannot get an even flow of yarn through my fingers.

I also use a size or two smaller needle as well.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm a thrower and after 60+ years,i won't be changing any time soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I throw also! I am comfortable with it and have no plans changing it. I can do continental for short rows though.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I am a thrower too. And as I usually knit from the time I get up in the morning until the time I go to bed at night, I don't want speed. I still can knit a hat or small toy in one day so that's enough for me.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

At this point, I would hesitate to try to change my style.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

What is meant by " a thrower"?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


I think gauge is a matter of practice...when I started knitting...gauge was all over the place...it did take years to become a consistent knitter, most of the time. 
I have always been a combined continental knitter...but after making several Fair Isle sweaters, finally taught myself to throw as well. I would always do the main color (for that row) continental and the lesser used color by the throw method. On WW yarn and larger needles gauge seemed to be pretty close to the same.
Recently doing Fair Isle sock ... had a terrible time trying to get the method down for throwing...but the yarn being so thin (fingering), it took a long time to get it. fingers just did not want to remember how to do it...or how to control the yarn if I did manage to hold onto it. finally did manage to get it to work ... but not nearly as well as with the worsted weight yarn.
Jane


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

CarolA said:


> What is meant by " a thrower"?


Thrower is a knitter that does the English style knitting.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

CarolA said:


> What is meant by " a thrower"?


Generally speaking, a "thrower" is a knitter who holds the yarn in their right hand and "throws" it over the needle to complete a stitch. A thrower who does not release their hold on the needle as they wrap the yarn around the tip is called a "flicker" due to the flicking motion used to move the yarn around the needle tip. 
A "picker" is a knitter who holds the yarn in their left hand and "picks" the yarn with the working needle to complete the stitch.
Throwers are knitting "English Style".
Pickers knit "Continental Style".
YouTube has some really good videos that show these techniques very well.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mamawbearx5 said:


> I can do English, but I don't like to for the same reason. My stitches are to tight and there seems to be a twist to them that just doesn't look good to me. So, I will continue to throw. I have been knitting for 41 years.


if the sts are too tight AND seem twisted, you probably picked up the wrong leg...something continental switchers have to get used to, we pick up the right leg regardless of whether it is in front or back......BUT if you are happy throwing, then that's what you should do....this is a hobby for most of us and it should stay fun...


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


When I first began knitting Continental I had the same problems...looser tension, stitches looking a bit wonky. But over time and more than a few dishcloths, dog sweaters and blah scarves, it got better. Now I will only use English style when a particular pattern seems to look better that way, and also when my hands get tired I will switch back and forth. But in general, Continental gives me way less hand fatigue, wrist pain and shoulder pain. Must be something about how I move my arm when doing English that causes me pain?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

JTM said:


> I think gauge is a matter of practice...when I started knitting...gauge was all over the place...it did take years to become a consistent knitter, most of the time.
> I have always been a combined continental knitter...but after making several Fair Isle sweaters, finally taught myself to throw as well. I would always do the main color (for that row) continental and the lesser used color by the throw method. On WW yarn and larger needles gauge seemed to be pretty close to the same.
> Recently doing Fair Isle sock ... had a terrible time trying to get the method down for throwing...but the yarn being so thin (fingering), it took a long time to get it. fingers just did not want to remember how to do it...or how to control the yarn if I did manage to hold onto it. finally did manage to get it to work ... but not nearly as well as with the worsted weight yarn.
> Jane


I agree, I believe it's just the difference between knitting in one manner for 30-40 yrs and then comparing it to something you've done for 3-4.....I love continental and one of the best parts for me is how even the sts are....I also love doing color work, like TM, with two hands, picking the left color, throwing the right.... but in the end, it's just another 'different strokes for different folks' thing... No Wrong Way To Knit!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I guess I'm a thrower, but I let go of the needle to wrap the yarn, right handed, counter clockwise. I've been knitting for 40 years and luckily, I'm pretty consistent.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A thrower, sts look even and neat. Tried continental but found sts a lot looser. Stick with what you are happy with. :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My mother and I are English but I do not consider I am a thrower.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I learned English method some 60 years ago. I tried continental style and my gauge was way off. I find I knit looser with continental than with English. When knitting English, we are keeping constant tension on the right hand yarn which, in my case, helps me with gauge. Continental is faster, but then, I'm not in a hurry when I knit.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I learned to knit continental, and taught myself to throw years later. Noticed that when I throw, my stitches are more even (and not twisted) and I get gauge much more easily.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

When I started out I would throw the yarn, but I guess now I am called a flicker, which is sort of a combo of Continental and English style rolled into one. When I am teaching someone the different styles I will knit according to what they want to try, it would be hard to teach someone Continental if I was throwing or flickering.....


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Guess I am not alone after all. I tried continental and my gauge was awful so I went back to my throwing! I don't plan to change.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I guess I am a flicker. Learned in the 60's from a gal from England. It is the only way I have ever knit or want to knit. One drawback- I cannot use the very short needles. The few times I have used them I use the thrower style. It is so slow for me. Also seems wrong and very uncomfortable.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

mamawbearx5 said:


> I can do English, but I don't like to for the same reason. My stitches are to tight and there seems to be a twist to them that just doesn't look good to me. So, I will continue to throw. I have been knitting for 41 years.


Same here, with continental my stitches are much too tight. So back to English...


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I too am a "thrower", that is how I learned more than 50 years ago. I have tried and even taken classes for Continental style, but my gauge is off, I do not knit for speed, to relax so not concerned about what would be faster. I do not have a problem with pain anywhere yet, so I will continue on with being a "thrower". I have a friend that knits "Continental style" but she is from Germany and she was taught to knit that way in school, so that is great, and she is a fantastic knitter. I think a person should do what works for them and makes them comfortable, and as my friend said, "it all comes out the same". I tell people that have never knitted to learn Continental simply because it would be easier to learn if you have never been a thrower. Happy knitting reguardless of how you knit!!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I havent' had any problems with gauge, but I do know that I knit tighter when I knit continental. I too am one who learned to be a "thrower" and changed to knitting continental when I started getting serious about knitting many things...I knit faster continental. I think my knitting is looser with continental...if I knit with a throwing style, I am slower and tighter in my stitches.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

What is the difference between the two? I just knit - I don't know if it is a throw or continental or English?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Taught by my dad to "throw" 68 years ago & have knitted like that ever since. Don't plan on changing.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wow that's interesting because every time I try it my work is too loose. I can't go from knit to purl very readily. I'll stick to throwing too.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

I tell people I can't teach them to knit because I learnt in French. I did learn from French speaking nuns when I was 10 but I've forgotten most of my French.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I am a flicker and only knit continental when doing fair isle. Just more comfortable with the way I learned because my stitches are more even and consistent.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Throwing is holding your yarn in your working hand and putting your needle into the stitch and "throwing" the yarn around your needle. 

Continental is holding your yarn on the other finger where all your stitches are and inserting your working needle into the stitch and lifting your yarn off that finger. 

It can be faster IF you can keep it up. Using your hands for over 50 year in a certain way and then trying to change that is very difficult IMHO.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm 83 and learned to knit when I was 12 or 13 English method. I knit by taking my hand off the needle to wrap my yarn around the needle like I learned to do. I tried and still try to knit continental but my stitches are very uneven. Most of my knitting is socks and I thought on the plain foot part and leg part would be great times to knit continental and get used to it but I constantly drop stitches (thin yarn and needles) and the socks took terrible so I go back to my old method. I want to knit faster so I can make a pair of socks in a week instead of a month but I guess i'm just too old to switch.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Kim, I switched to Continental years ago, didn't knit for a long time, and now am back to it.

I've also noticed that my purl rows are looser, although my knit rows seem OK.

Some of you talk about a combined method. I've seen videos about this, but don't understand how you can use a combination of Continental for knit, and Eastern for purl. Surely, the stitches would be twisted on the purl rows.

Can someone explain in writing how the purl row is knitted in combined method?


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I plan to stick with English style too. I have tried to learn continental, but just don't find it fun and relaxing like English style. I do it for fun, not for speed, now I am glad I never switched, I don't need more frustration.


These are my thoughts exactly. I wanted to do some fair isle knitting so I learned continental so I could have one color yarn in each hand and that worked OK, but when I knit with one color I always use the English style of throwing. I, too. knit for fun and not for speed and it's more fun for me when I go with what I learned first.

Karen


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

I have always knitted continental and I have to go down 1 or 2 needle sizes to get the proper gauge.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm a thrower. And as i've mentioned before, if you keep you elbows close to your body when knitting, and your hands lower down, there is no stress on your elbows Upper arm or shoulders. You can knit all day with no discomfort! Try it, i teach this to my students, at first find it awkward, they are used to knitting with arms up, but this is a strain on your body

Happy knitting any way that makes you comfortable,


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

I am working a Fair Isle pattern now, so I taught myself Continental, so as I need I throw one yarn with my right hand and do the second with my left using Continental, much quicker than thow, switch, throw. I have not seen a change I my tension.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

cakes said:


> I always knit English and have no intention of every changing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

That only works well if you have real good eyesight. LOL I couldn't help myself. Readers in place will knit.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

One of the knitware designers stated that Continental knitting is generally looser than the English method, requiring smaller needles to achieve gauge. She said she usually goes down 2 sizes when she knits Continental. However you knit, the needle size doesn't matter as long as it suits the weight of the yarn and meets your gauge.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

No I do not have a problem with gage and continental knitting. I suspect that since you started out in English style you probably have some adapting to do . I started English style too but did not stay for long as the continental was so much easier on my wrists ect. less movement and for me much faster then the English style. I think it is all in what you get used too.


homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you knitcrazydeborah. I now know that I'm a "flicker". Who knew. So I guess I'm a combo of the two.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm a thrower too and can't seem to learn anything else. I'll stay with what I know


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a thrower and tried Continental. It was a disaster and I was a wreck trying to get the stitches to be less loose and trying to keep the yarn from falling off my left index finger.
I wish I could do it, but I guess I'll have to stay a thrower.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was never good at throwing and I never did a gauge swatch, I didn't start making what needed a swatch done until I re-taught myself to knit Continental and my tension is not good.. I struggle with it all the time. I have been knitting like crazy since the last garment I made and I might be better at it now but essentially what I have to do is go down a few needle sizes too.. In lace knitting loose is good and maybe that is why I like it so much.. I really want to work on my tension though.. 
I wish there were YouTube's or a online site that could teach us what we need to do besides practice. I do think its how I am wrapping my yarn or something.. If I knew I could fix it


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I do both continental and throwing, I learned continental when I started doing Fair Isle. It keeps the yarn from getting tangled by using both hands and my Fair Isle stitches all look the same and sometimes I will switch off to rest my right hand. I do not wrap my yarn around my little finger, I use my index finger for tension and just hold the yarn in my hand. It is the way I hold my yarn for crochet also. It might have been easier for me to switch because I also crochet.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


I've always knitted continental, (1) because that was how I was taught and (2) I was/am a crocheter and holding the working yarn in the left hand/non-dominant hand is very comfortable for me. I think that perhaps the continental technique is still new enough to you that your gauge is inconsistent, and that may be why you're having difficulties. I always do swatches for any project that needs to fit, and don't worry about gauge so much when I'm working on a blanket/afghan or scarf. Happy knitting!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

It's not so much gauge that I have trouble with it's that one stitch will be loose and then several will be tight. And I can't seem to run or move my stitches over either needle as easily.

As for crocheting. I don't hold my needle the same way others do. Several crocheters have asked me how I am holding my needle. I've tried to hold it the way others do and I just can't.

Guess I'm real set in my ways, but as the hands get older they aren't as flexible.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean/how you feel. I, too, am a "thrower" and have been for fifty+ years. A few years ago, I started practicing to knit as a "picker". I ran into the exact same thing - my knitting has been complimented many a time on the eveness of my work, the perfect gauge, etc. When I switch, all that goes out the window. Why? Well, let's see - every so often I come across the box where I actually still have some of the pieces I made as a little girl, when I was learning. Little squares of knitting that in my imagination were great sweater beginnings. All I can say is, that the pieces I make now where I "pick" instead of "throw" at least look better than those first pieces!! In other words, any skill that is new, that you are just learning, will take practice to gain consistency and a level of accomplishment as something you've been doing for 50 years...

So, don't let it upset you, and just keep at it. Maybe switch back and forth on technique - have two projects going, one that you knit on your usual way, and another to practice the new way. Then, when your arm/shoulders/wrists whatever become fatigued one way, you can rest them and practice the other way.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I really don't find much difference in gauge or the end product. Yes, I learned to throw. Switching to continental was a gradual thing: first all knit rows, then added all purl rows, and finally now use continental for almost everything. But since I am right-handed, I find that on difficult stitches I have more control if I switch the yarn back to my right hand.

I do find continental SLIGHTLY faster, but this is supposed to be fun, so who cares how long it takes? As long as I don't give myself a deadline. :roll:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Generally speaking, a "thrower" is a knitter who holds the yarn in their right hand and "throws" it over the needle to complete a stitch. A thrower who does not release their hold on the needle as they wrap the yarn around the tip is called a "flicker" due to the flicking motion used to move the yarn around the needle tip.
> A "picker" is a knitter who holds the yarn in their left hand and "picks" the yarn with the working needle to complete the stitch.
> Throwers are knitting "English Style".
> Pickers knit "Continental Style".
> YouTube has some really good videos that show these techniques very well.


This is a perfect example of how reading this site leads to increased knowledge frequently. I am saving this for when I knit later today. I can then determine the correct adjective for myself. Funny how I don't know exactly what I do with the needle and yarn!


----------



## IDZine (Oct 17, 2013)

what is throwing? jonique


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Its not just you. When I do a sweater in the round, I usually knit continental. I do the sleeves first and use those as my swatch.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

When I tried changing my knitting style, I found the same thing. That is why I will not change. It is really no faster and speed isn't everything anyway. The process is what gives me satisfaction, not piles of product.

Go with what gives you what YOU need.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

When I first saw someone knitting Continental it seemed so easy and flowing but when I tried, it was anything but. And I couldn't manage the purl at all. So back to my "flicking" and I do it very comfortably.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

I am a long time knitter and I am mostly a thrower but occasionally I will do the continental knitting but I find my tension is much looser and I find it harder to do lace knitting the continental way. So I prefer to continue to be a thrower I am faster that way and mostly I knit for the pure pleasure of it. Currently I am knitting a baby blanket in Entralac I am all for finding new stitches or new projects like that so I am more for knitting a project than as to which method of knitting I am using so which ever feels best for you it the way you should go. Best of luck which ever method you use.

Sheltielady


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Continental just totally defeated me. It was too much like work. I've always been a thrower and occasionally a flicker. I knit for pleasure so I guess I will always be a thrower.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was taught to knit by throwing but soon changed over to continental and never looked back.


----------



## Apbarr (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's a video.






I throw also but don't tension this way but should probably try to learn.

Here's another about speeding up.





Interesting flicking video from Verypink Knits also


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 7. I am now 59. I have never even contemplated changing. My tension has always been spot on, and I've seen too many struggle with it if changing. I will continue to "throw." Forever.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am a thrower but taught myself the continental method so I could teach one on my granddaughters who is left handed to knit and yes I agree the gauge is different. Several friends have made the switch to continental and have to go down 2 to 3 sizes in needles to obtain gauge.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Ronie said:


> ..
> I do think its how I am wrapping my yarn or something.. If I knew I could fix it


Yes, I totally agree with this.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a thrower, which is the way my mother taught me over 50 years ago. I've taken a class in continental knitting, and unfortunately I found that the information went in one eye and out the other. So, I continue to be a thrower. I feel like it gives me more of an opportunity to fondle my yarn while I'm working with it, too! 

Hazel


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue, so now I swatch just to check --


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

When I first started training myself to knit continental, my gauge was sloppy and uneven. But I reminded myself that when I first started to learn to knit at all (English) my knitting was sloppy and uneven........ :? 

So for a long time I only used Continental on items where it wouldn't matter much.....like a "mitten" to fit over an ice scraper (that's for an auto windshield, for those of you who live where it's always warm!) or a washcloth. 

Gradually, as with all skills, it got better and now I can knit either way for almost everything, but I still have to allow for the fact that my gauge is a tad looser when I do Continental. I use that to my advantage when knitting toe-up socks. I start the ribbing English and switch to Continental about half way to the top so there is a bit more give where the leg is "fatter." 

Don't be discouraged. It gets easier.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I knit English and don't think I will change at this late date. I have tried continental and find it very uncomfortable. This is supposed to be fun so even if is slower I am enjoying myself.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

I switch from English to Continental years ago, and now feel comfortable either way, but mostly use Continental, because it's faster and more rhythmic.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Same here.


gloriam said:


> I do English also. Everytime I've tried to knit Continental my stitches are much too uneven. I think probably the way you originally learned is the best to stick with. I've been knitting for 60 years and I've just come to accept I'm slower throwing, but the knitting comes out so much better.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I was a self-taught thrower and have always struggled with my stitches being too tight. I switched to continental recently and won't go back. My knitting is looser and closer to the correct gauge and my hands are much more relaxed, making my knitting a lot more enjoyable.

Each one of us is different so my best advice is to go with what works for you, whatever you are wanting most, be it speed, relaxation, uniformity, etc. We are CREATING and any creation is always unique in some way or it would simply be a reproduction. I prefer to think of my projects as creations.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kim-I didn't get through all the replies so if I'm repeating someone, please excuse me. I usually knit Continental but try to "keep up" my English style skills (what I have of them). Your tension troubles are probably due to how you hold the working yarn. When you change from one style to another, your tension will change. You are holding the yarn differently so you are probably holding the yarn tighter with one knitting style and looser with the other. I have the same problem. When I knit Continental, my tension/gauge is spot on but when I knit English style, my tension/gauge is a lot looser. To even out your tension, try comparing the way you hold the working yarn with each style and try to mimic the way you hold the yarn English style when you knit Continental. Keep in mind, this is one time where whether you are right or left handed could make a difference. Holding the working yarn with your dominate hand may give you better control but you can get past it with some experimenting and practice. Denise


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

I had never heard of 'continental knitting' until I came on this site. Checked on youtube to see what all the fuss was about, wont be changing anytime soon. English is my choice of knitting, far tooooo old to change now!!


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Most of us feel most comfortable with the way we learned how to knit. My suggestion would be to continue down the same path, unless there is a reason you need to switch sytles of knitting  Just enjoy ;-) :-D


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

In continental knitting, take the time to pull each stitch you make tight to fit the needle and it won't be too loose. You are working too loose and need to tighten up each one. In throwing it is easier to pull each one tight. I often knit continental and purl by throwing, gives me an even tension.

Carol J.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't thrown in years except when doing 2 handed FairIsle which I am just learning. I am left handed and the combined continental seems easier for me. Throwing is how I learned but coming back to knitting after many years away I wanted to knit faster so I could start working on the patterns I've collected since the 60's! I am afraid not to swatch no matter what method I've used. My tension seems to depend on the yarn I'm using more than the method, I think.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a thrower, and have learned that I am a "Loose Knitter" I always have to go down at least 2 needle sizes. Never learned Continental so don't know if it would affect my gauge.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I learned to 'throw' and have taught myself to 'pick'. When I pick I find my stitches are much tighter. Guess I mix the two ways of knitting depending on what I'm doing. Boy, I'm a mess.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm a thrower and have been one for 72 years. Works for me and have no plans to change.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a newish knitter (started in June) and have done the continental style from the first. Love not having to throw! My stitches aren't loose--in the classes at my LYS the woman says I'm on the tight side but not badly. So far when I have swatched I've been on gauge, so I must be doing something right! :-D


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

robinare said:


> I've always knit continental and have no intention of changing.
> 
> Do you wind the yarn around the fingers of your left hand in some fashion? I usually use a size or 2 smaller needles than what the pattern calls for.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. I don't have to change needle sizes, tho...I think it is all in the tension.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I am English and am trying continental. I get confused on which way to wrap the yarn. Should it always be counter clockwise? I tried the Russian continental style and it looked fine but the next row was hard to knit. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MarshaG (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I learned to knit when I was about 8 the throwing method. After many years not knitting I discovered when I started again that I was not doing the purl wrap correctly. I taught myself to knit continental. My biggest challenge was getting even tension. Solution - Practice, Practice, Practice. 

My tension for purl is still looser than my knit, but I've learned to hold the year tighter. Once in a while I find myself throwing but only when doing knit stitch, I can't purl correctly so always do continental. It works for me. 

Overall, I think continental or picking is faster and easier on the hands and wrists.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

dlarkin said:


> I am English and am trying continental. I get confused on which way to wrap the yarn. Should it always be counter clockwise? I tried the Russian continental style and it looked fine but the next row was hard to knit. Any advice would be appreciated.


Wrap the yarn the way it feels comfortable to you. I don't wrap mine the way I should but it suits me.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I've noticed when I use the Continental instead of throwing, my stitches are tighter.
I keep adjusting the needle size until I get the correct gauge.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


I've never been a "thrower" but I think there is a tendency to knit more loosely (but evenly) with Continental. If your stitches are not as nice you may simple still getting used to doing the new method. It will even itself out, I'm sure.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Generally speaking, a "thrower" is a knitter who holds the yarn in their right hand and "throws" it over the needle to complete a stitch. A thrower who does not release their hold on the needle as they wrap the yarn around the tip is called a "flicker" due to the flicking motion used to move the yarn around the needle tip.
> A "picker" is a knitter who holds the yarn in their left hand and "picks" the yarn with the working needle to complete the stitch.
> Throwers are knitting "English Style".
> Pickers knit "Continental Style".
> YouTube has some really good videos that show these techniques very well.


Best description I have seen. Thanks!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


You might want to try "flicking" -- sort of like continental but yarn carried in right hand. For a very good video google "flicking, verypinkknits".

I "flick" and generally get very consistent tension and gauge.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow. Look at how many people have joined in this conversation.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

My knitting is loosey goosey and I knit English. I am using a size 6 needle for a pattern that calls for an 8, typical for me. 
I'm so slow that I'd like to knit continental but it is too uncomfortable because of chronic tendonitis in my left thumb.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I have always been a continental knitter and I have never had any problem with my gauge. Everything fits.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the conversation, makes me glad that I'm a "thrower". I've tried continental, but never mastered it. After reading these thread on the subject, I don't think I should. 

But, I will admit that Continental knitting goes much faster. However, part of knitting, for me, is relaxation... no racing for at age 75.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

marimom said:


> Wow. Look at how many people have joined in this conversation.


Don'tcha love it!!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm a thrower and guess will stay that way. Have thought about trying to learn Continental many for the speed, but looks complicated, had hard enough time teaching myself to throw.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I've noted this before...I am a "thrower", but unconvential, since I've been told after 63+ years of knitting that I knit backwards.

My teacher was a survivor of a concentration camp who had no use of her left arm....I watched her knit for an entire summer before she finally patted her knee and gave me a ball of navy blue yarn and 2 very old needles. 

My mom and aunt were great knitters but at that time in my life they both worked full time jobs and this sweet lady became my mentor. My stitches are smooth, my cables, etc. have good stitch definition. At this point I'm not looking to learn a new and/or correct way of knitting.


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

This has been a MOST interesting forum! I had no idea I was a "thrower" LMSO! Now I have a new word to use around the knitters I know and have them wondering LOL - I can't imagine Continental, reading these. I guess I'll have to go to UTube and see what it is. But, being 65 and knitting since I was 12, all new stitches self-taught (sometimes terribly frustrating til I get it LOL) - I can't see myself trying to change now


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have tried to get the hang of knitting Continental Style. I can do the knit stitch pretty well, but not the purl. I have also been knitting for 60 years using the English Style of throwing. I also notice a difference in my tension in the Continental Style with the knit stitch. Also my hands seem to hurt me more with it. I will stick to my own style of knitting because I am so much more comfortable with it and don't see a need to change.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

desireebruce said:


> When I knitted the English way my tension was tighter. Continental or combined as I now prefer knitting produces a looser tension. I can knit for hours on end and have no hand strain or shoulder etc stiffness. I broke my wrist a year ago and that didn't affect me knitting while it was healing.
> 
> You might find threading the yarn through your left hand differs as you knit and this causes uneven tension. My purling is the combined method yet when I try purling continental my tension goes to pot. I cannot get an even flow of yarn through my fingers.
> 
> I also use a size or two smaller needle as well.


ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


I was taught to knit continental at the age of 5. Out of curiosity, I have tried to 'throw' & not only am not comfortable doing it, I don't want to do it. As with anything else, it takes practice to learn something new, especially when your brain is trained one way & now you have to unlearn what you already know. Take your time, knitting is not a race. Pay attention to your fingers, the tension on your working yarn & how tight you are holding on to the working yarn. You will eventually settle into your own 'way' & your stitches will all fall into place. Don't give up.


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

I tried to knit continental style but I nearly cut the circulation off to my fingers as the yarn kept getting tighter and tighter. It seems the video I was watching on youtube didn't give proper instructions as to how to hold the yarn. I will try again one day though with a better demo.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks!


desireebruce said:


> Wrap the yarn the way it feels comfortable to you. I don't wrap mine the way I should but it suits me.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

knittinz said:


> I tried to knit continental style but I nearly cut the circulation off to my fingers as the yarn kept getting tighter and tighter. It seems the video I was watching on youtube didn't give proper instructions as to how to hold the yarn. I will try again one day though with a better demo.


Take a look at iknitwithcatfur's video on You Tube on holding your yarn continental style.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I first saw continental style in the 50's when my husband was stationed in Germany. I saw many German ladies knitting so fast and without looking at their work in a different way than I knit. At the time I was in one of my off periods of knitting so wasn't interested in learning the way they knit. I do know they knit in dark movie theaters, and a lot of times they were knitting with used yarn, to make something else out of a knitted garment and they did beautiful work and without a pattern. Later in the 60's on PBS Elizabeth Zimmermann had a knitting show and she demonstrated how to knit continental and I sent for her work sheet. I tried it and got quite good at it but went into a non knitting period and when I started knitting again, I just knit my old throwing way. I haven't had a non knitting period for many years now since my kids are grown and I don't work outside the home anymore. Wish I had kept up with the continental.


----------



## patgordon (Jul 5, 2012)

what is the other way of knitting, ?


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the problem the other way. I can not get good gauge unless I knit continental.
But I have found that I do use a smaller needle.
And that I have to be able to switch the direction of wrapping the yarn. One way will twist the yarn & the other way will untwist it. Depends whether the yarn was spun with an "S" or a "Z" twist.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

dlarkin said:


> Thanks!


There isn't any "should"... there's only what works!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know if this is true or not. Please take this as a grain of salt. 

In the town I live in there are older women that meet at a former knitting teacher's house once a month. The teacher is in her 80's This is the story that she told us. When she first learned to knit it was the old German way of knitting (continental). After World War II the women in America where so mad that the Germans started the war that they learned to knit the English style. In order for to teach she was forced to learn the English style or throw method. When I asked her to teach me the continental she told me she wasn't going back to that method. There is a woman in her 90's that knit continental that joins the group. I try it but I guess I'm staying with the English style. 

I know one thing if you start out with English or continental stay with that throughout your knitting. I did a notice a difference when I switched. 


There are some knitters that knit Continental and purl English. I guess this works. But be consistent.


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Vulcan1957 said:


> When I started out I would throw the yarn, but I guess now I am called a flicker, which is sort of a combo of Continental and English style rolled into one. When I am teaching someone the different styles I will knit according to what they want to try, it would be hard to teach someone Continental if I was throwing or flickering.....


This is me, too. I've noticed flicking is a lot faster and easier on the hands than throwing. Continental is also easier on the hands than throwing. Tried it and didn't notice much difference in the tension, but still prefer flicking. I'm using a yarn now that has me back to throwing. Will be happy when the project is over and I can go back to flicking. I'm a crocheter so you'd think I could to Continental easily, but I tend to switch the yarn to my right hand when knitting. It's just automatic! LOL
Stick with what you know best. If you find throwing too slow, try flicking. Not much change from throwing so your tension should remain the same (or close).
Happy knitting


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

gloriam said:


> I do English also. Everytime I've tried to knit Continental my stitches are much too uneven. I think probably the way you originally learned is the best to stick with. I've been knitting for 60 years and I've just come to accept I'm slower throwing, but the knitting comes out so much better.


I have been continental knitting since I was 11 years old. I have done throw method as well when I don't feel like purling. So I am an ambidextrous knitter and wrap around my finger for tension sake. My stitches are very even and my gauge has to be one needle size smaller than gauge given because of my tension. It is the same with my crocheting.


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

I learned to knit at my mother's knee and have been knitting English since then. I've tried continental knitting and found that my hands were getting stiff. Back to the old tried and true. Now you ladies have taught me something new - I've just discovered that I'm a "flicker". It is a tad faster than "throwing" and easier on my hands.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What a trade, Vinita for Huntington Beach! My kids and I used to practically lived in Huntington Beach during the summer... including weekends. Throwing works for many of us.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I've noted this before...I am a "thrower", but unconvential, since I've been told after 63+ years of knitting that I knit backwards.
> 
> My teacher was a survivor of a concentration camp who had no use of her left arm....I watched her knit for an entire summer before she finally patted her knee and gave me a ball of navy blue yarn and 2 very old needles.
> 
> My mom and aunt were great knitters but at that time in my life they both worked full time jobs and this sweet lady became my mentor. My stitches are smooth, my cables, etc. have good stitch definition. At this point I'm not looking to learn a new and/or correct way of knitting.


Wow, what a story of how you came to learn to knit. Remember, there is no wrong way to knit. What matters is that you knit and you like it. Plus, you achieve good stitch definition.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I knit English style. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Generally speaking, a "thrower" is a knitter who holds the yarn in their right hand and "throws" it over the needle to complete a stitch. A thrower who does not release their hold on the needle as they wrap the yarn around the tip is called a "flicker" due to the flicking motion used to move the yarn around the needle tip.
> A "picker" is a knitter who holds the yarn in their left hand and "picks" the yarn with the working needle to complete the stitch.
> Throwers are knitting "English Style".
> Pickers knit "Continental Style".
> YouTube has some really good videos that show these techniques very well.


This is a great answer, clear and to the point.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess I'm a thrower! That is the way I learned as a Girl Scout. I have tried to do continental knitting and it so awkward and clumsy for me!!! Wish I could knit faster though.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You are using too much tension. I generally use continental,excepting when my carpal tunnel if giving me problems- but I need to watch my tension. It is much easier to use tight tension with continental if you wrap your yarn around your fingers. I don't wrap at all with continental; I just hold the yarn between my needle and my palm. 

You are going to have to practice to make both the same- or just use a bigger/smaller needle to get gauge.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> I'm a thrower. And as i've mentioned before, if you keep you elbows close to your body when knitting, and your hands lower down, there is no stress on your elbows Upper arm or shoulders. You can knit all day with no discomfort! Try it, i teach this to my students, at first find it awkward, they are used to knitting with arms up, but this is a strain on your body
> 
> Happy knitting any way that makes you comfortable,


You are very correct. I do this and also instead of raising my right arm to throw, I lower my left wrist to meet my right therefore no stress on either side.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

i was born in Scotland, my mother taught me to knit (English style) when I was 4 years old, now I'm 72 and have never had a problem with knitting that way....I'm not interested in knitting (Continental style)....I'll stick with what I know.

Everyone have a good day!!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I plan to stick with English style too. I have tried to learn continental, but just don't find it fun and relaxing like English style. I do it for fun, not for speed, now I am glad I never switched, I don't need more frustration.


I'm the same way, I just find Continental awkward, especially when purling. I'm right-handed, and it's like trying to write with my left hand. I can do it, but I have to think about every move.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been knitting either way for years, and at this point can't tell any difference whatsoever in my gauge. Sometimes I switch back and forth between continental and English to give my hands a rest on the same piece, and even then can't tell a difference. Is anyone else like me?


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I would like to be proficient at both. I also am a thrower but can see the benefit of being able to knit both ways. Even though I can crochet with no problem controlling the tension for some reason I don't quite manage while knitting with the yarn in my left hand. I am convinced that it is only a matter of practice. I like what Elizabeth Zimmerman said about the two ways ... it doesn't matter as long as the end result is good. I am amazed at the different ways people hold the yarn, needles and make the stitches. Isn't it wonderful to have so much diversity in our craft?!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

imaxian said:


> I would like to be proficient at both. I also am a thrower but can see the benefit of being able to knit both ways. Even though I can crochet with no problem controlling the tension for some reason I don't quite manage while knitting with the yarn in my left hand. I am convinced that it is only a matter of practice. I like what Elizabeth Zimmerman said about the two ways ... it doesn't matter as long as the end result is good. I am amazed at the different ways people hold the yarn, needles and make the stitches. Isn't it wonderful to have so much diversity in our craft?!


I like to see a group of knitters and just observe how they all knit. I have a friend that knits all screwy and she crochets that way too. Her mother taught her both crafts but not the way she does them. It's so funny to see her do both because her hands are all twisted up and the work looks backward but the end result is perfection.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be concerned about the size needle it takes to get the gage. It's the gauge that's important.

I'm a self-taught continental knitter and always go down at least 2 needle sizes. As long as the fabric has a good feel -- not stiff --- you're accomplishing what is needed.

As far as being a "picker" -- I don't know. I carry the yarn in my left hand, tensioned thru my fingers and coming off my index finger. 
To knit, I hold my left index finger so the yarn is in back of my work and use my right needle to reach into the stitch and _pull_ the yarn thru to the front. 
To purl, I move my finger so the yarn is in front of my work, reach from the back of the loop to the front and _push_ the yarn thru.

I don't feel like I am "picking" at all.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Everyone, we are uniquely gifted with our own way of creating beautiful works of art. We should congratulate ourselves for all the things that we make and shall make for ourselves and others. God is good.


----------



## ptf12001 (Oct 7, 2013)

homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was also taught to throw and did quite well. Then I decided to learn continental and everything was off so I went back to throwing and bought myself a knitting machine or two!
Blessings, PT

PS: Actually I would like to be able to knit one handed like I have seen pictures of ladies doing as they tended sheep in the UK.


----------



## ptf12001 (Oct 7, 2013)

ogram said:


> i was born in Scotland, my mother taught me to knit (English style) when I was 4 years old, now I'm 72 and have never had a problem with knitting that way....I'm not interested in knitting (Continental style)....I'll stick with what I know.
> 
> Everyone have a good day!!!


What is "English style", if you don't mind my asking?
Thanks.
Blessings, PT


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

I was taught by my mother and grandmother in the continental method. I was not allowed to use the English method and was told I would learn the correct method no matter what. I laugh now as I feel that what ever method you learn is is just fine as long as you like what your doing and it is comfortable to you. I know individuals who knit in the English method or throw and they are just as fast as I am in the continental. Do whatever feels right for you. It takes practice no matter what method you use to get consistent and for your tension to come out right.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> You are very correct. I do this and also instead of raising my right arm to throw, I lower my left wrist to meet my right therefore no stress on either side.


Bingo!! I knit as you do. I never have pain no matter how long I knit and I knit every day. Furthermore, I have arthritis on parts of both hands, right wrist, and left shoulder, yet I happily knit away.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

I used to have same problem now I wrap yarn around little finger as well as hand


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Joycevv, I also knit either way, although more continental than English, and sometimes switch back and forth on the same project. My problem is I am still struggling for consistency in my tension whichever way that I knit! I am self taught and have not knitted for years and years yet but I think I am somewhat more consistent with the continental method. :roll:


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

The same thing happened to me. My gauge is so loose now. For now, I am making bags, scarves and simple hatsvwhere gauge isn't such a big deal. One day, though, I will want to make a sweater that will actually fit.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Southern girl, I Love the snoodie that you have on your avatar, is the pattern available? Thanks, Maimie


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

I have REALLY enjoyed reading everyone's comments. Here is what I'm taking away from this, so far. 

I have been knitting continental for 2 years, but it's not enough practice yet. And even though I'm not use to having to switch ndl size to get gauge, I will have to just get use to going down a couple of sizes. I know it will be 2 sizes from the amount of swatching I have done. 

I'm fairly fast at both, feel very relaxed & comfortable with both methods also. I'm left handed also. I purl a little different with continental - I kinda "pinch" or hold the yarn between my index finger & thumb. Very quick & comfortable. I do wrap my working yarn the same way for both methods - around my pinkie, over ring finger, and up to index finger.

I have tried other methods such as Portuguese, Combined Continental, etc. but went back to Continental. Tried "flicking" a couple of times but was SO SLOW and after 2 or 3 sts. was tighter than a tight rope. I had to laugh. Definitely need to practice that some more. 

And here's more to throw into the works. My stitches are pretty nice either method UNTIL I do magic loop for the sleeves. But, I have only used magic loop less than 10 times probably, so I think that's just a matter of practice. Mostly, I guess it's my gauge I was concerned about. I will just have to get used to going down a couple of ndl sizes.

I think we are all so neat because we are so different!! People do admire us because we "can do that", because we "are keeping a dying art/craft alive". I have had so many comments like that. Thank you, everyone, for your comments/opinions. I have several things I will be trying out over the next few days.

Kim


----------



## thebamm1 (May 13, 2013)

can someone tell me what isc ontinental when it comes to knitting. I hold the yarn as I do in crotching and that is weaving thru in my left hand as I am a rightee.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

If you're picking up your yarn off your finger as you would in crochet that's continental.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I noticed the size change and didn't want the headache so I'm happy with the throw style and the square needles knit smaller too. Since I knit on the loose size the square needles work well for me. I knit for pleasure not speed and like the way I learned to knit 
I have learned many new things thanks to this wonderful form too.



homesweethome said:


> When I first learned to knit at the age of 8 or 10, I was taught to throw and did so quite well, but not very quickly, until about 2 yrs ago. I taught myself continental.
> 
> What I've noticed is that my gauge is all messed up. Meaning - I never, and I mean never, swatched anything when I was a thrower. Sweaters all fit wonderfully. Now that I knit continental I have a terrible time getting gauge. And even then, some of the sweaters I make for the grandkids still don't fit. If I'm suppose to get 5 sts. to the inch with a size 7 ndl with worsted weight, well, it's more like a size 5 ndl.
> 
> ...


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

I would ask this, when you are knitting on circulars in the round is your product more even? Is it uneven when you are straight stitching (Knit one row, Purl next row)? If so your purl stitch is not the same as your knit one.

A suggestion, you may have to alter you tension style (the anchor you use to hold the yarn when unreeling it to feed it for the next stitch).


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

RueClerk said:


> I would ask this, when you are knitting on circulars in the round is your product more even? Is it uneven when you are straight stitching (Knit one row, Purl next row)? If so your purl stitch is not the same as your knit one.
> 
> A suggestion, you may have to alter you tension style (the anchor you use to hold the yarn when unreeling it to feed it for the next stitch).


Yes - I have suspected it was the purl st. because it is when I'm knitting flat. I have tried wrapping the working yarn around my pinkie twice to make it snugger. This does seem to help. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I was in a class on making shawls once and the instructor first had us do the opposite of what we normally would (hold yarn in opposite hand) Her reasoning was that later on we were going to work in two colors and she wanted us to be able to hold the two colors one in each hand. So we were all concentrating on trying our best to knit holding the yarn opposite to what we usually did. Dead quiet. Then a voice out of the room said, "we are all going to end up in the insane asylum." 

It got a great laugh as we were all feeling that way. I say do what is comfortable. (Although I did learn to use yarn in each hand, but never tried actually making anything that way.)


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

I am a thrower and I do not care if it takes longer to knit something since knitting to me is a way to relax and get out of my hectic enviroment. When I took a class about a yr. ago the instructor told me I knitted too slow, I replied why do I have to knit faster I am not going anywhere!


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

I've been knitting for so long I've forgotten when I actually started. I learned and used throwing for many years, but a few years ago I taught myself the continental way and ended with a "combined" way. In continental I knit beautifully, but my purling was too loose. My solution was to drop down a size with my needle and that solved my problem. I now knit with one size and purl back with a smaller needle.

I've not done much circular knitting, but I want to get started knitting again and intend to do that. I'm hoping that will work, since I can always knit (except for patterns, of course).


----------



## IDZine (Oct 17, 2013)

hi! I prop my right needle (I am left handed) since my stroke 
i don't have the strength to hold properly. I am teaching myself to knit again. I used to knit everything,dresses,sweaters,coats,etc. I really enjoy all of your comments! Jonique.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

mditter said:


> I am a thrower and I do not care if it takes longer to knit something since knitting to me is a way to relax and get out of my hectic enviroment. When I took a class about a yr. ago the instructor told me I knitted too slow, I replied why do I have to knit faster I am not going anywhere!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joyce ott (Oct 19, 2013)

Gosh,i didn't really know all that, i just crochet and do the patterns.
i must be the thrower side, the other i don't really know. but whoever does, sounds good


----------



## joyce ott (Oct 19, 2013)

Gosh,i didn't really know all that, i just crochet and do the patterns.
i must be the thrower side, the other i don't really know. but whoever does, sounds good at it.


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been knitting for 45+ years, American style (similar to English). I ALWAYS swatch to get the right guage, & usually I use a different size needle than recommended. I use Continental style AND American style when knitting with more than one color--Continental with yarn in my left hand & American with another color in my right hand. It's wonderful that they don't get twisted that way. I haven't switched to Continental entirely because it just isn't comfortable for me.


----------



## patgordon (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello first I am a bishon owner I love these dogs my candy is now 13 years old so getting very slow xxto bishons I now know what you mean about the different knitting I did try it and it seemed good, BUT went back to my old way, bye for now Pat


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I am a creature of habit. Learned to knit continental style, enjoy it, do well with it and have no interest in experimenting with other styles. My mom on the other hand, has a more open mind than I. She tried throwing about 10 years ago and stuck with it. 

We are both happy knitters.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

formerknitter said:


> I've been knitting for so long I've forgotten when I actually started. I learned and used throwing for many years, but a few years ago I taught myself the continental way and ended with a "combined" way. In continental I knit beautifully, but my purling was too loose. My solution was to drop down a size with my needle and that solved my problem. I now knit with one size and purl back with a smaller needle.
> 
> I've not done much circular knitting, but I want to get started knitting again and intend to do that. I'm hoping that will work, since I can always knit (except for patterns, of course).


This is very interesting, and clever! I definitely will be trying this. Thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

P.S. Earlier I said that I always swatch, but I should add that I don't do a 10 cm. square--I only do an inch or two to get the stitches per inch. I don't really care about the row count--on most patterns I can add rows with no problem. My grandchildren are all tall & lean, so I want to make garments longer anyway. Also, I don't bother to block, wash, & dry swatches & I've had no problems.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Linda Beth said:


> P.S. Earlier I said that I always swatch, but I should add that I don't do a 10 cm. square--I only do an inch or two to get the stitches per inch. I don't really care about the row count--on most patterns I can add rows with no problem. My grandchildren are all tall & lean, so I want to make garments longer anyway. Also, I don't bother to block, wash, & dry swatches & I've had no problems.


I do the same as you with regards to my swatches. Go Huskers! My husband is from Lincoln - all his family is still there. As a matter of fact, we'll be there next weekend for the Northwestern game. Friday night is Valentino's with all the family. Very excited. Of course, I'll be bringing my knitting with me!


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi fellow Husker fan. Enjoy the game!


----------

